# Spetsnaz in Besland pics



## Lyle (Mar 30, 2008)

> SEPTEMBER 02, 2004/ SPECIAL FORCES WERE IMMEDIATELY DRAWN UP AND BEGAN TO EXAMINE SITUATION. AS SHELL-SHOCKED REGULAR ARMY SOLDIER HIDES BEHIND SAFE, SPECIAL FORCES SNIPER TRYING TO LOCATE TERRORISTS' POSITIONS.









> SEPTEMBER 02, 2004/ SPECIAL FORCES WERE IMMEDIATELY DRAWN UP AND STARTED PREPARE FOR ASSAULT OPERATION. THEY HAVE OCCUPIED NEARBY APARTMENT BLOCKS AND OFFICES. HERE FIGHTER FROM INTERIOR MINISTRY SPETSNAZ (SPECIAL FORCES) UNIT PREPARES AMMUNITION FOR ASSAULT.









> NIGHT SEPTEMBER 02-SEPTEMBER 03, 2004/ SPETSNAZ FIGHTERS JUST HAVE BEEN TOLD THAT THEY'RE "NO LONGER IN RESERVE" AND ORDERED TO FORM THE ASSAULT GROUP. HERE CAPTAIN "YERYOMA", ASSAULT GROUP COMMANDER FROM INTERIOR MINISTRY SPECIAL FORCES UNIT INSTRUCTING HIS FIGHTERS BEFORE THE STORM.









> NIGHT SEPTEMBER 02-SEPTEMBER 03, 2004/ RUSSIAN SF FIGHTERS FROM INTERIOR MINISTRY SPETSNAZ UNIT MAKE LAST PREPARATIONS BEFORE ASSAULT.









> SEPTEMBER 03, 2004/ SPETSNAZ FIGHTERS HAVE OCCUPIED ALL APARTMENT BLOCKS AND OFFICES NEARBY SCHOOL. TERRORISTS REGULARLY DISTURBED SF MEN WITH FIRE FROM SNIPER RIFLES AND RPG-LAUNCHERS. HERE SF OFFICER DODGING BULLETS.









> SEPTEMBER 03, 2004/ SNIPER OF "ALFA" GROUP FIRES AT TERRORISTS, WHICH OPENED FIRE AT ESCAPING HOSTAGES.









> SEPTEMBER 03, 2004/ SPOTTER ORIENTS FIGHTER OF "ALFA" GROUP DURING BATTLE.









> SEPTEMBER 03, 2004/ SPOTTER ORIENTS FIGHTER OF "ALFA" GROUP DURING BATTLE. FOTO TAKEN: SEPTEMBER 03, 2004, BESLAN, RUSSIAN FEDERATION.









> SEPTEMBER 03, 2004/ FIGHTERS OF "VYMPEL" TEAM REGROUP UNDER TERRORISTS'FIRE SECONDS BEFORE ASSAULT.



www.dimapics.com


----------



## Ravage (Mar 31, 2008)

Robal should have more infos about Biesland, it is his AO after all :)


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures, Choose. I just finished Terror At Beslan by John Giduck, and on Friday HBO ran their documentary "The Children of Beslan". The men of the Speznaz acted with incredible bravery during that barbaric attack, with the operators placing themselves between the terrorists and the fleeing children to protect them during ending firefight. 

Anyone who works in a school in this country should take serious note of what happened at School #1 in September 2004...


----------



## JBS (Mar 31, 2008)

Excellent photos! Thank you for sharing these!

I have two small children- one of them is 8 years old, and the other is 6.

Every time I am reminded about the massacre of these children in Beslan, I instantly think of my own children.  To know that -but for the grace of God- these could have been my own children, it really causes me to grieve for those who have had so much taken from them.  The agony of losing a child must be absolutely unbearable, and seems to be something a parent never really recovers from completely.  Even after many years, they seem to have trouble ever really moving on.  No parent should ever have to outlive their children.  To have them taken in such a senseless, violent, terrifying way makes it even more difficult.

Those men who tried to protect and save as many children as possible deserve so much credit.  I too have also read that they tried to get between the terrorists and the children on more than one instance.  It is a credit to their unit, and to their character.  I hope they are successful in wiping out the remains of terrorists like this in the long run.


----------



## Robal2pl (Mar 31, 2008)

Found it on mp.net some time ago , looks like quote  form some official web page....in Russian and English



> Герой России майор Александр Перов ("Альфа") руководил одной из штурмовых групп. В ходе боя уничтожил одного из четырех террористов, которые вели огонь по помещению, где находились около 150 заложников. Перов лично прикрыл эвакуацию детей из школьной комнаты. Упреждая разрыв гранаты, офицер накрыл собой троих заложников. Даже получив смертельные ранения, Александр продолжал какое-то время руководить действиями своей группы.
> 
> Hero of Russian Federation, Major Alexander Perov (Alpha) was the leader of one of the assault groups. In the fighting, he eliminated one of the terrorists whom were firing into the area with more then 150 hostages. Perov personally covered the evacuation of the children from the room. The officer received mortal wounds while covering three hostages ahead of the exploding grenade. Even having received the wounds, Alexander continued to give orders for some time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting the information, Robal. When I get home today I will look back at Giduck's description of the attack to see if he makes mention of the actions of these men. I cannot remember off the top of my head...


----------



## Operator (Apr 1, 2008)

Good pics Choose.

Although it should not go unmentioned how many convention rules different Spetznas groups has broken. 

The list is long.


----------



## Robal2pl (Apr 1, 2008)

What exactly do You mean? Beslan, or Soviet/Russian operations generally? 

Robal2pl


----------



## Operator (Apr 1, 2008)

Not neccesarily Beslan, no. 
I don`t have anything special to pull out here, but i first read about the "Spetsnaz" operations in afghanistan when the Soviets deployed forces there in 1978. 
Spetsnaz recon patrols were sent out to different villages back then, and were referred to by the locals as "Deathsquads" or something similar. 

Psy/Reconops where basically soviet special forces teams could go into a village and only execute the kids(or something else very horrible) in that exact village, just to scare the hell out of innocent afghans and give them the impression that the Soviet forces would stop at nothing. And by that also spreading the rumour on.

In soviet/russian operations after the soviet-afghan war where different Spetsnaz groups has been involved, there has been lots of conflicts even internally in Russia, where the Spetsnaz has been accused of very "un-human" acts against civillians etc. The Spetsnaz answer directly to the russian Federal Security Service and GRU wich for many years has had different spetsnaz groups at their disposal.

I guess the rumors here are way bigger than what is actually confirmed, but there is without a doubt truth in many of these accusations.


----------



## Robal2pl (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, Soviet/Russian soldiers/security services commited many crimes in wars , in Poland too. 
Btw, not always unit named "special purspose" in Russia mean SOF/CT/SWAT so the Spetsnaz was not the only  responsible i think, especially it always was small , in compare to other units (2 Brigades from GRU) and had many other missions (including hunting for Stinger missles and western advisors).
But when it comes to Chechenya, those things look like a coin - they have two sides, and many people here forget about it - they don't like Russia so much that they are unable to see full image and especially Chechens were portrayed in Poland as heros...that sometimes pises me off...


----------



## Lyle (Apr 1, 2008)

Operator said:


> Not neccesarily Beslan, no.
> I don`t have anything special to pull out here, but i first read about the "Spetsnaz" operations in afghanistan when the Soviets deployed forces there in 1978.
> Spetsnaz recon patrols were sent out to different villages back then, and were referred to by the locals as "Deathsquads" or something similar.
> 
> ...



I think that is mostly BS.  Alot of it comes from peoples' biases that Russians/Soviets are "mean" and "evil."


----------



## Operator (Apr 1, 2008)

Robal2pl said:


> But when it comes to Chechenya, those things look like a coin - they have two sides, and many people here forget about it -



About that coin point (and chechenya), I couldnt have said it better myself Robal. 

--Choose. As I said, in every situation there will always be bs and facts.
Some things are actually confirmed and some things will forever stay unknown.
But In comparison to Russian SF/Armed Forces, Western Forces are choirboys when it comes to "giving a shit about collateral damage"

I actually managed to read myself to a bachelor degree in War History and International Politics and Security besides my military "career" lol, so I know a bit about it.

In every "poor", "unorganized", "conflict-full" country, there will be more: Crime, Conflict, Conspiracy and Corruption. 
That is the way it has been for a thousand years and that is the way its gonna be for the next thousand years. It never fails.


----------



## JBS (Apr 1, 2008)

Choose, there may be plenty of left-over bias from the Cold War, but that is on both sides of the fence.  Russia dishes out tons of crank about the USA every day.  Vladimir Putin himself will use the USA in a negative way to boost his popularity.  That's nothing new.  It almost seems that superpowers need each other in order to stay stable- a kind of tension.

What is for sure is that Spetznaz has a ruthless reputation- and they seem to want it that way.  In some ways I agree with (certain aspects of) their philosophy.  That is, if Spetznaz shows up, somebody is going to get crushed.  In this way, people are discouraged from going up against them.  You never see Spetznaz handing out aid packets, or carrying little snot-nosed kids around, like the Marines do in Haiti.  That might be a touchy subject for some, but, hey, that's another topic for another thread.

I posted in another thread about Spetznaz, and how their method of removing a person from a vehicle does not involve opening the door, or opening the window.  They smash the rear window of the vehicle with a sledgehammer.  I've seen a video of it.  Their methods are not necessarily designed to be surgical.  This is just my observation, but from the accounts I've read, and the few videos I've seen, the Spetznaz historically have seemed to put much more emphasis on 100% mission accomplishment as the driving force.  Whatever the tactic is needed to GUARANTEE SUCCESS, with the highest probability, that is the tactic that goes on the top of the list of options.  After that, other concerns come second... including casualties, and public opinion.


----------



## QC (Apr 1, 2008)

I have mixed thoughts about this. (Excuse the grammar, as there's a key broken on my keyboard.)First, terrorism defeats itsef as the perpetrators think of more extreme acts to commit. This one was conceived in advance. The ones who can or may support a group become disgusted the more radica the methods and atrocities become. To wit, witness what has happened in Iraq recenty with a mass defection of AQ. 
Second, at Besan there were peope, from Besan, who became tired of waiting and armed themseves and started shooting. This brought the program foreward rather quicky. They shoud have been disarmed. This is not to detract from what was accompished, but it wasn't perfect.


----------



## Robal2pl (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes. they're many time ruthless, but I''m not surprised...the russian mafia and Chechens (and their supporters like jordanian terrorist Khattab  are ruthless too. 
But their CT units - mostly Alpha - have a lot of hostage situations solved with 0 or minimal "collateral damage", even in times of USSR. In 1983, in Tibilisi they saved 55 hostages from hijacked airliner. In 1986 they liberated another plane.

Civilians at Bieslan...it this region a weapon makes man , more than on full auto AK at evry home and it's man duty to protect family. 
I don't think there was a way to disarm them or force to go back to homes...but they  - according to my knowledge - waiting alongside police, military, spetsnaz etc, and when explosions started, they fought together to save children...

Robal2pl


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 3, 2008)

John Giduck does an excellent job of detailing the time line of the terror attack at School #1 in Beslan, as well as putting to rest a number of myths which surround the incident. In the weeks following the attack Giduck used his contacts within the Russian military to conduct extensive interviews with the participants and eyewitnesses. This was a difficult task as there was at the time an active effort by the government to silence participants and witnesses in order to cleanse the collective memory of Russians...


----------



## GranDa (Jun 3, 2008)

*About Beslan. If You're not sure yourself, don't look it...*

*NSFW!!

THESE PHOTOS ARE ABOUT AS GRAPHIC AS YOU WILL EVER SEE!!!

CONTENTS ARE GRAPHIC PHOTOS OF DEAD/MUTILATED/BURNT BODIES, INCLUDING THOSE OF CHILDREN!!!

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!!*



http://www.reyndar.org/~reyndar1/1/Thumbnails.html


----------



## JBS (Jun 13, 2008)

Excellent link.  Great find GranDa.


----------

